

What The EFF is on this Disk? Gaming On A Retro PC - Arkonviox
http://1morecastle.com/2013/09/what-the-eff-is-on-this-disk-orange-games-pc/

======
Arkonviox
Paul Potvin shows off games for the old Tandy 1000. Most of the games are
written in BASIC, one of which we get to see the source code for. It's fine
example of what an early PC was like. Most games were programmed by hobbyists,
anyone could see the source code, and anyone could make their own game. It was
simple and fun.

